# Derelict Houses, Flintshire, North Wales - July 2010



## lewys93 (Jul 19, 2010)

This is my first 'report' so it's nothing particularly special - just a couple of farmhouses quite near where I live.

* Yr Hafan*
I haven't been able to find much about this place. All I know is that it was lived in during the 60s and it was bought by a nearby quarry in the 70s. I don't have a clue how long it's been abandoned for, though.






I'd been here the day before with a friend, but it was getting dark and so decided not to venture in... I was somewhat unnerved to find that the gate had been opened some time between the visit the day before and this visit. We decided to go in anyway.





As you go through the gate, the house reveals itself from behind a rather substantial tree.. I suppose it shows how long it's been left for.





Unfortunately we couldn't find a way in - all the windows were covered with what seemed to be plywood - under the loose piece on the left-hand side of the porch was an intact window.





Around the back of the house was a padlocked back door - which of course must be the only access point as the front door is covered.





Going back round towards the front of the house there is an interesting view of an overhang of some sort...





...under which can be found a bench , a packet of cigarettes and a little bit of graffiti.





In the grounds of the house were the obligatory outside toilet and shed filled with all sort of stuff that had been left behind.













*Pen-Y-Cefn Farm*
This is a derelict farmhouse which is currently up for sale.





I've known this place since I was very young, and I've always wanted to buy it and do it up. Still not a possibility, of course, as I'm only 17. Whoever does end up buying it has a lot of work to do.





From what I've heard, the house has never had running water or electricity - perhaps the water was provided by this structure, which appears to be a tank. Note the drains running into it.





I've always liked the windows on the front range of this house





Although the fields that once belonged to the house have long been sold off - it still has some outbuildings...





..Which must have been used as stables.





The house also comes with this delightful circular saw.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 20, 2010)

Love the second house mate. Love the stables and all the bits and pieces that have been left, especially the circular saw.  would love to live somewhere like this. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## noodles88 (Jul 20, 2010)

This is great! Awesome little find. Im from Mold originally so its nice to see something from around there


----------



## lewys93 (Jul 20, 2010)

noodles88 said:


> This is great! Awesome little find. Im from Mold originally so its nice to see something from around there



Thanks! I live only about three or four miles from Mold.
These houses lie somewhere between Cilcain and Rhydymwyn.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 20, 2010)

Some interesting bits and pieces remaining. Love the outbuildings.
Very nice first report, Lewys...and welcome to DP.


----------

